# Left eye dominant



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone shoot right handed, but is left eye dominant? It is driving me crazy. If I shoot with both eyes open ..I shoot left. :smt076

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Try 'dimming' one eye by closing it slightly. Your brain should switch which eye it believes more. With some practice it will be second nature when you shoot and you'll still be able to use your non-dominant eye for peripheral vision.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

It's not really a problem with a pistol. Just use the dominant left eye and shift the pistol a few degrees so that the left eye can pick up the sights. This is very slightly more difficult if you shoot from Weaver than Isosceles, but it is still pretty easy. Don't fight eye dominance if you don't have to.

My father is cross-dominant and shoots a pistol exceedingly well.


----------



## sbninja (May 25, 2007)

I'm right handed, and left eye dominant. Like the post above, It's not really a problem - I just aime using my left eye when shooting pistols.

When shooting my scoped rifle and my iron sight ar15, I use my right eye- you really can't use your left eye. Also when I shoot my bow, I have to use my right eye(looking through peep sight) I don't have a problem aiming with either eye.


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm left eye dominant and right handed, also.

That's the main reason almost all of my guns have lasers. Much easier to shoot with both eyes open.

Taurus .38 Special...Crimson Trace
Glock 19 & 26...Lasermax


----------



## Arcus (Feb 13, 2008)

I 'm right handed, left eye dominant, and a left-handed long gun shooter. I shoot a pistol lefty as well on the rare occasions that I shoot one. Did you learn right handed despite your left eye dominance or are you trying to changeover to right handed shooting?


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

I also shoot right handed and being left eye dominant I do the same thing I pull left. I am trying to learn to shoot amber-dextrious


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

bps3040 said:


> Does anyone shoot right handed, but is left eye dominant?





sbninja said:


> I'm right handed, and left eye dominant.





NAS T MAG said:


> I'm left eye dominant and right handed, also.





Arcus said:


> I 'm right handed, left eye dominant, and a left-handed long gun shooter. I shoot a pistol lefty as well on the rare occasions that I shoot one.





lovain1932 said:


> I also shoot right handed and being left eye dominant I do the same thing I pull left.


Huh? Am I the only one getting confused by this post?


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Me too. Left eye dominant, left handed actually, but I shoot (and do most other things) right handed. 

I'm working on training myself to shoot right-eyed, so to speak.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> It's not really a problem with a pistol. Just use the dominant left eye and shift the pistol a few degrees so that the left eye can pick up the sights. This is very slightly more difficult if you shoot from Weaver than Isosceles, but it is still pretty easy. Don't fight eye dominance if you don't have to.
> 
> My father is cross-dominant and shoots a pistol exceedingly well.


Yes - this is how I do it. No problems.

\Now, I don't care for rifles too much, and this is a problem for long arms. That is 1 reason I love my PS90 so much. I CAN shoot it right handed and use my left eye.

Actually - I switch eyes. I've discovered that at ong distances (50 yards +), I see better with my right eye. So, for close quarter combat on my PS90 - I would use my left eye. For long distances, I switch over to my right eye.


----------

